# My first pumilio pair, 10g vertical



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey guys, 

This is my 6th breeding group, and my first pumilio ever. Decided to go with almirante, as I love their coloration and they are somewhat easier to breed. The frogs are Panamanian Farm Raised imports, acquired from the member dendrobates. 

Tank is 10g vertical, drilled for a dual mistking nozzle. Back is great stuff, silicon, cork bark, and drift wood. ABG mix for soil, and magnolia leaves for litter. I have 3 neo's as well as a fern, some pilea, and some other cuttings. Springs were seeded long ago, and are growing rapidly. 

Here are the pics. 



























Male









Male again









Female









Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

They are looking good. Tank looks good to. Mucher nicer then the terrarium I had them in.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks man, I just got them out of QT and into the tank and they really pop. They are eating well and are nice and active, and very bold...great frog.


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice looking frogs (and viv too!). I want to dip my toes into pums sometime in the future too. When I see nice posts like this it makes me impatient for the future.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

tfox799947 said:


> Very nice looking frogs (and viv too!). I want to dip my toes into pums sometime in the future too. When I see nice posts like this it makes me impatient for the future.


Thanks for the kind words...It means allot! 

I see that you keep imi's, as do I, and I honestly dont see the difference in care between the two. My pumilio aren't breeding yet, so as of now they are pretty easy to take care of. Just do some research on morphs and try and figure out what you'd like to work with. The nice thing is that you can throw together a nice viv for not that much money for them. 

I think for this set up, i'm still well under 100$


----------



## Capitol City Frog Farm (Jul 11, 2011)

Great looking frogs.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks allot, I'm really enjoying them. Very active pair, always foraging or in the broms.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

The male is coloring up nicely. He's getting some nice baby blue feet. 



























He's been eating like a pig for the past few weeks and fattening up, but he's not calling yet. Hopefully he will soon!


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Look great! Love that last picture....


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey guys, 

These pumilio have been fairly quiet through the past year, didn't hear any calling...until 2 weeks ago. The male pretty much went crazy once it warmed up. His chubby little girlfriend enticed him enough to make him call from about 7am-10pm intermittently. I saw about 6 eggs in the tank yesterday! I'm super excited to work with these now. I have plenty of broms and 4 film canisters in the tank, so I should be set!










Any tips on my first pumilio clutch (I know they are obligates...duh!)?

K


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like at least 3 are developing! You don't need to do anything really, sounds like you have plenty of places for them to deposit the tads. Just keep an eye on the eggs and enjoy nature at work.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Should I be doing anything feeding wise? I feed them every 2-3 days with repashy cal + (and vit. a only occasionaly)


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Vit A once a month or bi-monthly after feeding once a week for a month is what I do, and I believe what most recommend. I always rotate Vit D and Multi vitamin and feed at least once a day.

Mon - Vit D
Tues - Multi
Wed - Vit D
Thurs - Multi 
Fri - Vit D
Sat - Vit D
Sun - Vit A or Multi based on your rotation of Vit A.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

kthehun89 said:


> Any tips on my first pumilio clutch (I know they are obligates...duh!)?
> 
> K


Yes ..with your tank size it would be good to get some good springtail cultures going if you don't already. That way you can start feeding lots of springs when the tads become hungry little froglets!


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hell yeah I didn't even think of that. I have 3 cultures going now, but I'll definitely split some more


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

with pum babies and a 10 gal vert.. you are gonna want more than 3 cultures unless they're massive lol. A Small colony of pum froglets will eat you out of house and home (springtail wise) lol I have been warned and I am just passing on the warning


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads and best wishes on the babies!

-Chris


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am pretty jealous. Congrats.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

kthehun89 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> Any tips on my first pumilio clutch (I know they are obligates...duh!)?
> ...


Just continue misting and feeding as normal and try not to harass them too much. I know its sometimes hard not to want to check every few hours, but too much snooping could interrupt the parents routine. As others mentioned make sure there's plenty of springs around once the tads are deposited and especially after the froglets emerge. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm pretty amped for these to develop out. The tads have darkened up allot the past few days, and I'm hoping that they come out soon. 

K


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

So as of today, I have 3 perfect little froglets hopping around the leaf litter. They have some size to them, so I'm positive about their success! The little guys are about 1cm long, eating lots of springs and smaller flies. I have 1 huge spring culture and several smallers ones, so they have plenty of snacks!!! I'll try and get decent pics up soon!


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

One on the front glass


Two down low!


----------

